# WA - ban hunting technique that uses radio telemetry?



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Commission might ban hunting technique that uses radio telemetry

Hunters would be barred from using radio telemetry equipment to track and kill radio-collared big game animals under a proposal before the Washington Fish and Wildlife Commission.

The ban would not affect hunters who use radio collars on their dogs, nor would it affect two-way radios, said Dave Ware, game division manager for the state Department of Fish and Wildlife.

Washington could become the first state in the nation to ban the use of radio telemetry gear to locate and kill collared deer, elk, cougar, bear, moose, mountain goat or bighorn sheep, officials said.

The proposed rule would help "maintain high standards of ethical behavior" when hunting, according to the department. 

"The potential is as receivers become more sophisticated, it could become more of an issue as it becomes available to more people," Ware said. "We just want to be ahead of it before it becomes an issue."

http://www.theolympian.com/sports/story/416059.html


----------

